# Ant Scripte Debuggen mit Eclipse



## Thomas Darimont (14. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Jeder der schon mal im Team mit Ant gearbeitet hat, weis das man sich bei einem Fehler in einem Buildskript schnell den Unmut der Kollegen auflaedt. Um dem moeglichst wenig ausgesetzt zu sein, versucht man dann das Problem schnellst moeglich zu loesen. Leider sind normale Ant Skripte nicht immer leicht zu debuggen, vor allem dann nicht wenn die Skripte mit der Zeit eine beachtliche groesse erreicht haben und man das ganze von Hand macht. Aber genau hier kommt Eclipse zur Rettung  Eclipse bringt ab Version 3.x einen Debugger fuer Ant-Build Skripte mit dem dem sich Ant Buildskripts sehr einfach/komfortabel debuggen lassen und man so recht schnell wieder ein Lachen aufs Gesicht bekommt 

Versuchts doch einfach mal selbst. ANt-Skript mit dem Ant-Editor oeffnen. Das Skript ueber Debug as -> Ant build starten > fertig 

Gruss Tom


----------



## lernen.2007 (30. Juni 2006)

Ich arbeite auch mit Ant. In lib Ordner von Ant habe junit.jar und lasse damit die tests ausführen. Manche Tests schlagen fehl obwohl Sie unter ECLIPSE ganz gut funktionieren. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die junit.jar unter Ant genau zu debuggen wie unter ECLIPSE?


Danke


----------



## lernen.2007 (4. Juli 2006)

Danke. Antwort habe ich.:suspekt: :suspekt:


----------

